# Not sure how to list her breed on petfinder.com



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

This little dog is about 30-35 lbs. She has a very short, smooth coat and a compact little body. I have no idea how to list her on petfinder. To me, she looks like she has some pitty in her, but what else? How would you list her?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Pit/shepherd? She's cute. Love your tattoo!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I would list her under the generic "shepherd" classification. That's what she looks like to me. Looks like a total sweetie too. Love those ears!


----------



## Stella+Samson (May 10, 2011)

How about Pinscher?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I think I'd say shepherd mix. Is this the one you named "Cricket"? She's such a cutie!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Pit/shepherd? She's cute. Love your tattoo!


Thank you! It's my favorite one 

I ended up listing her as shepherd/terrier mix. I think that pretty much covers it, don't you guys?


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> I think I'd say shepherd mix. Is this the one you named "Cricket"? She's such a cutie!


Yes, it's her! However, the dinguses in my office changed it to "Dolly". *shudder* It doesn't suit her. AT. ALL. I hate it.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Should be fine. Pitties are terriers!

I have a tattoo of my cat.. he's my 'soul pet'.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Yes, it's her! However, the dinguses in my office changed it to "Dolly". *shudder* It doesn't suit her. AT. ALL. I hate it.


Boo!! I don't like the name Dolly for her! Cricket was perfect! What makes them think they can change it...... out:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Should be fine. Pitties are terriers!
> 
> I have a tattoo of my cat.. he's my 'soul pet'.


LEMME SEEEEE!



luvMyBRT said:


> Boo!! I don't like the name Dolly for her! Cricket was perfect! What makes them think they can change it...... out:


Tell me about it! I was so ticked. I have to try to choose my battles here, though


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

You sound like me. But if I don't like the name I just call them what I want. Chances are it will be changed when they leave anyway. The thing I don't understand is when you know the dogs real name and the one gal changes it any way. What??????? Do they not have enough change in there life, if you know the name does it matter what it is? Oy


----------

